
Antimatter atom trapped for first time, say scientists - pierrefar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11773791
======
Chris_Morrell
Just a heads up, this was posted twice. Everyone else is chatting up
antimatter here -> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1915155>

------
rbanffy
John Titor sends his congratulations to the CERN team ;-)

------
Semiapies
0.2 seconds of containment seems surprisingly long for a first experiment. I
would have expected much shorter times.

